# interesting read



## hizzy (20 Feb 2009)

Hi All

Just thought you might find the following interesting.

[broken link removed]

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Feb 2009)

Read the Posting Guidelines again, before you contribute again.


----------

